# next week -Sebastian & nearby



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, I'm a new member but I've been reading for a while. Done allot of surf/jetty fishing in Maine. (striped bass/bluefish)

Anyway, I'll be a few miles north of the Sebastian Inlet staying with a friend -can't wait. I plan a few trips to the inlet, but what might be caught along the Atlantic beach proper to the north, also in the river if I could sneak out on a dock? (Would love to catch some snook.)

Any thoughts, time and technique, would be greatly appreciated. I'll have surf fishing equipment, the type suitable for large striped bass and smaller lighter equipment.

Thank You ~Dan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sebastian Inlet, welcome to paradise.:beer:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sebastian is an awsome fishing spot................ But.......... there are 2 million idiots that fish there.. But what else is new for Florida..

Try some select live shrimp drifted into the shadows at night.. Theres some major snooks out there.. Aswell as Drum both red aND BLACK, aLL SORTS OF SNAPPER SPECIES..
30LB P.P WITH 5 FT 30 LB FLOURO LEADER.. 
Get busy


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks -yes, I plan to put in allot of time the first couple days. Try to hit the low and high tides, day and night. Bought a years license, who knows, I might have to come back.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------



## luism6 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I am heading down to orlando next week to visit my parents for a couple of days and I also have plan to head down to Sebastian Inlet and do some fishing,is the pier crowded,hows the night fishing and has there been any good fishing on the back side of the inlet where the picnic tables are at. Also would like to know if there has been any fishing going on under the bridges when you get into melbourne?? Thanks:fishing:


----------



## SatBchguy (Jul 29, 2008)

the pier is pretty much always packed, unless the weather sucks. Me and my friends like to catch the slack tide on the north catwalk at night when it switches from high to low tide. Lots of snook sitting around the fenders. Throw some live pinfish or greenies or finger mullet. And remember, the inlet tides and beach tides are different. There's usually about a 2-3 or so hour delay from beach tide to inlet tide. Meaning if beach high tide is noon, inlet high tide will be somewhere between 2 and 3 3:30. Just a heads up for ya. Have fun......doesn't get any better than the Inlet!!!


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it legal to use/chunk bluefish for bait?

Went down to Sebastian for the first time this afternoon, they were catching small blue fish and small jacks (I got one jack on a heavy spoon) on the north pier. 

A bit later as the low tide approached I climbed over rail to a small bit of sand about half way from the bridge out to the north pier, in part to escape the crowd, I was thinking the current would slow as the low tide approached -that didn't really happen. I tried clams and small mullet, no bights. If I casted far, it was real snaggy. I'm going to down there again Monday or Tuesday. 

I'm staying down here on the cheap, I have to dog sit Tomorrow.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can use bluefish, but technically, I believe you have to keep the carcass intact to show it was legal sized. Just in case the game warden happens by. Go down Monday or Tuesday and try fishing the south jetty. Live shrimp or greenies, freeline them into the current with a small split shot.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Saco to answer your question NO.
68B-43.003. Size Limit; Bluefish to be
Landed in Whole Condition.
(1) No person shall harvest, land, or sell or
offer for sale any bluefish with a fork length
less than 12 inches.
(2) All bluefish shall be landed in a whole
condition. The possession, while in or on state
waters, of such fish that have been deheaded,
sliced, divided, filleted, ground, skinned,
scaled, or deboned is prohibited. Mere evisceration
or “gutting” of such fish, or mere removal
of gills before landing is not prohibited.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented

68B-43.004. Bag Limits.
Except for those persons possessing a valid
saltwater products license with a restricted
species endorsement, no person shall harvest
or land more than 10 bluefish per day. No such
person shall possess more than 10 bluefish
while in, on, or above the waters of the state or
on any dock, pier, bridge, beach, or any fishing
site adjacent to such waters.
Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

emanuel said:


> You can use bluefish, but technically, I believe you have to keep the carcass intact to show it was legal sized. Just in case the game warden happens by. Go down Monday or Tuesday and try fishing the south jetty. Live shrimp or greenies, freeline them into the current with a small split shot.


Emanuel here is a Link that anyone Fishing in or on Fla. Waters should read.
http://myfwc.com/codebook/2006/68B_Marine_Fisheries.pdf

Also see

http://myfwc.com/marine/FWC68B.htm

Hope this helps.:fishing::beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

Everything is bait for something, I wouldn't have a problem with taking a small blue for bait (ethically), but if it's against the reg's I wouldn't.

Anyway, went down to Sebastian Yesterday. I fished a 4" paddled tail type plastic jig around the fenders off the catwalk as the outgoing current switch to incoming, I was getting bights, but I believe it was small jacks/bluefish, the jigs were getting mangled and I couldn't connect. As the current switched they were catching sheepshead, but then that slowedas the incoming current grew. I caught a couple decent blues casting metal from the trip of the south jetty. I saw one snook caught, but it was below the slot. Also, someone looked to have a descent fish on in the channel, they were drifting a live shrimp, as suggested in a post above, I want to try this next.

Last night I fished the beach about 7 miles north of Sebastian as the high tide approached. Was using chunked mullet, I had live clams also, but it didn't look like a clam would stay on long in that surf. Anyway, more bluefish, it was entertaining.


----------



## luism6 (Jan 15, 2009)

Went down to sebastian on thursday early morning, perfect day to be fishing. Had a couple bites in the morning but nothing hook on, then around 10 thats when the blues and whiteys started really biting, hook 3 blues and 2 whiteys on the north pier but threw the whiteys back because they were small and then hook a nice size stingray. Around 11:30 it slowed down but still had a great day!!! Planning on going saturday. I can tell you this if anyone is planning a trip to sebastian get there early so you can get a good spot, I had a great time so will you!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 20, 2008)

*If you can not fish the Inlet hit the causeways*

I used to fish the causeways this time of year. Bring a rod combo you cast with a piece of shrimp at least 75-100 yards. Cast out to the bases of the High Tension Wire supports and hang on. I have tangled with Drum from those supports topping the 50lb class a lot back in the day. The trouble you might have though is a "Flying Gaff" rig to retrieve your catch if you are fishing from the bridges though. I used to have a 100 foot long nylon clothesline rope that I used like this.

Tie a weighted 7/0 to 12/0 three way grappling hook (Snag Hook) on the bottom of the line. Attach a Marlin Snap swivel to the line a few inches (6-15 inches) above Snag Hook the then put the "Snap" on your fishing line allowing the Snag Hook (attached to your clothes line) to slide down to the fish in the water. When in position "Snag/Gaff" the fish in the gills, head, lips... and pull him up over the bridge. System works great. Tight Lines,:fishing:


----------

